# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Εγκατάσταση νέου διακόπτη

## toxoths1

Καλημέρα, αγόρασα έναν διακόπτη wifi για να αντικαταστήσω ένα απλό διακόπτη που είχα στο σπίτι. Όταν όμως έβγαλα τον παλιό διακόπτη από τον τοίχο διαπίστωσα ότι το στηριζόταν αλλιώς στο κουτί (αυτό το σύστημα που βιδώνεις τις βίδες και πιάνει με τα σιδερένια ελάσματα στο κουτί. Ο νέος όμως διακόπτης έχει απλά δύο βίδες. Η ερώτηση είναι: πρέπει να βγάλω το παλιό κουτί και να αγοράσω ένα νέο που έχει υποδοχές για βίδες ή υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να στερεώσω τον νέο διακόπτη στο παλιό κουτί.

----------


## JOUN

Nαι το εχουν αυτο οι διακοπτες που γραφεις..Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος απο το να ξεπατωσεις το παλιο κουτι και να βαλεις καινουριο που εχει τρυπες για βιδες.Πλεον ολα τα καινουρια κουτια(εδω και 15χρονια τουλαχιστον) εχουν αυτη την δυνατοτητα..

----------


## glf

Με την ευκαιρία κοίτα μη θέλει να κατεβασεις και ουδέτερο

----------


## JOUN

Σωστά....

----------


## toxoths1

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Ναι θέλει και ουδέτερο και θα τον πάρω από μια πρίζα που βίσκεται από κάτω.

----------


## glf

To Sonoff Touch πήρες;

----------


## toxoths1

> To Sonoff Touch πήρες;



*όχι ένα παρόμοιο από alliexpress:  MOES Wifi Smart Wall Touch Switch EU Socket 1 Gang Glass Panel APP Remote Control*

----------

